
Ask HN: How to consistently make right decisions? - fryday
HN,<p>I am trying to figure out how to improve my decision making abilities. I usually end up making <i>wrong</i> decisions most of the time. Whether its team selection in new job or carrying out relationship despite risks or other things in life.<p>There are a lot of things which caused me to regret my decision in many cases. A few things turned out that way by virtue of luck, for others I could have done better.<p>It&#x27;s not that I don&#x27;t consider data. In fact, I often go into analysis-paralysis mode. I just don&#x27;t seem to improve, though I know I want to improve.<p>Successful people make right decisions most of the time over and over.<p>1. Any book recommendation besides Thinking Fast and Slow?<p>2. Any other recommendations or videos I could watch and learn?
======
sciencesama
read the power of habits it might help you

